# 34Pfd Hecht aus dem großen Jasmunder Bodden!



## Anglerboard-Team (18. Dezember 2006)

Dass die Boddengewässer immer wieder für gewaltige Hechte gut sind durfte nun auch Angler Michael Bartels feststellen.

Am 14.12 ging ihm im großen Jasmunder Bodden ein 1,25m langer und 34 Pfd 400g schwerer Hecht an die mit einem Deep Fighter (Weichplastik-Wobbler) beköderte Angel. 
Das Ungetüm biss in nur einem Meter Wassertiefe und lieferte einen beinahe 30 minütigen Drill. 







Hier kann kommentiert und diskutiert werden: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=90769


----------

